

Tip to speed up your internet - known
http://it-mechanic.blogspot.com/2008/09/speed-up-your-internet.html

======
Zev
Note: this only really works on cable/fiber internet on XP. And to avoid an
ad-infested site repeating a "tip" that's been around for decades:

First click Start button and then click Run

Type in GPEDIT.MSC

Click computer configuration>Administrative templates>Network>QOS Packet
Sheduler>Limit reservable Bandwith

Enable Reservable bandwith, then set it to zero, "0". Click Accept and Ok.

